# Has anyone tried "Da Brim?"



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I wasn't sure if I should put this here or in the tack section. But seeing as how only a trail rider would probably use it, I'm putting it here. 

Has anyone used "Da Brim?" I like my helmet, it is actually cooler than my hat, but I am in Arizona and I am tried of sun burn. And I hate greasy sunscreen on my face and neck. Something has to give! 

Da Brim

I have also heard of "Helmet Shades" but the "Da Brim" looks easier to take on and off and quite frankly looks better made to me. And the price is less. Thoughts?

http://www.dabrim.com/


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link-since I'm new to AZ,& I'm thinking it Might get hot sometime-I'll definitely be checking this out. Reading about all the mishaps has made me want to wear a helmet more.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Cacowgirl said:


> Thanks for the link-since I'm new to AZ,& I'm thinking it Might get hot sometime-I'll definitely be checking this out. Reading about all the mishaps has made me want to wear a helmet more.


Yeah, that's why I went and looked up helmet brims tonight- one of the mishap threads.

But I actually LIKE my helmet. It makes my head less sweaty than the hat I used to wear. So if I can get me a brim, it will be perfect.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I looked at the Da Brim website. I was wondering how they attach. If they just sit up there, they would blow off in the wind. Anybody know?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Celeste said:


> I looked at the Da Brim website. I was wondering how they attach. If they just sit up there, they would blow off in the wind. Anybody know?


I don't know, but there is some type of drawstring. I am guessing there must be a bit of a rubber liner or something to help it grip the helmet. But that's just my guess.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I think it's ironic that some horse-people refuse to wear helmets because they say "helmets look silly," but then they'll wear something that looks like that. :lol:


----------

